# Hibernate die richtige Wahl?



## Tellerrand (25. Mai 2007)

Ja hallo allerseits.

Muss mich hier erstmal als Hibernate Anfänger outen, habe mich die letzen Tage eingelesen, aber eben keine praktische Erfahrung sowie noch einige große Lücken.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich schlecht entscheiden kann ob Hibernate die richtige Wahl für die Persistenz meiner Applikation ist, da fehlt zu viel Erfahrung und Wissen 

Hibernate bekannte Objekte sind erstmal persistent, also registriert Hibernate automatisch Änderungen an vorher geladenen/gespeicherten/... Objekten und schreibt diese (irgendwann?) in die Datenbank. Hier fehlt mir die Kontrolle, ich muss für Datensicherheit sorgen und kann deshalb nicht zulassen, dass sowas zufällig passiert. Oder das ein Programmteil ein Objekt verändert und dies Auswirkungen auf die Datenbank hat. Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich explizit update save und co aufrufen muss.
Die Fragen die ich mir nun stelle:
- Wie kann ich kontrollieren, dass Objekte nicht zwischendurch verändert werden und diese Veränderung sich auf die Datenbank auswirkt?
- Ist Hibernate überhaupt das richtige, wenn ich selber entscheiden will wann ich Daten aktualisiere, also lieber _detached_ Objekte will?
- Wie kann ich feststellen ob ein Objekt detached ist, also Veränderungen keine Auswirkungen auf die Datenbank haben?
- Ab wann werden Objekte _detached_?

Irgendwie bin ich seit Heute total verwirrt und für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Also falls jemand Lesestoff, Beispiele, Meinungen oder einfach irgendwas für mich hat nur her damit.


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2007)

Zufällig passiert bei Hibernate rein gar nichts. Es ist mehr eine Frage der korrekten Anwendung
des OR-Mappers. Für 30$ kriegst du das Buch http://www.manning.com/bauer2/ als PDF.
Da ist wirklich alles erklärt, was man zu Hibernate wissen muss.


----------



## Tellerrand (26. Mai 2007)

"Zufällig passiert bei Hibernate rein gar nichts. Es ist mehr eine Frage der korrekten Anwendung"
Ich hätte wirklich noch drüber schlafen sollen.
Frisch mit einem Kaffee in der Hand wirkt die Welt doch direkt viel klarer.

Das Buch schaut nett aus, ich setz das mal bei mir auf die Liste. Dank dir


----------

